# Penn 704 parts reel



## YakinnFlorida (May 26, 2012)

Does anyone have any penn 704 reels that i can buy cheap for the parts inside?


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f51/fishing-reels-146803/ <<< click that link, one for 20$


----------



## Bent Rod (Mar 9, 2008)

*Parts*

Have you tried Scott's Bait & Tackle http://store.scottsbt.com/PennParts/Home.aspx

Also Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle ahs penn parts


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have tons of 704 parts. What do you need?


----------



## THONAS J. RYAN (Jan 9, 2013)

*704 parts*

I need two gold spools if possibe???


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

All parts and reels were sold to Squidder here on the forum. He is fixing reels for the needy to fish an upcoming tournament for kids. He's a great guy..!!


----------

